# Fixing K2 BOA???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Pulled it all apart. One line was super loose inside the crank-up reel. I wonder if it jumped a loop somehow, not sure how that would happen. All is right again.
BOA cranks tight, doesn't spin counter-clockwise, doesn't seem to be loosening. I"ll know for sure Monday when I ride. :eusa_clap:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1. pour gasoline on small parts

2. light them on fire

3. curse BOA

4. fix on hill?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's one of three things. 

1. The reel is fucked on the inside at a section you can't see. Boot issue.
2. The catch teeth are broken inside the boa housing. Contact boa directly off their website and get replacement parts (it's free)
3. The cable is slightly tangled inside the housing reel and is causing some issues.

I had this happen on a set of T1 DB's a few seasons ago I just took the whole reel housing apart, replaced the inner gear, replaced the cable, never had the problem again.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> 1. pour gasoline on small parts
> 
> 2. light them on fire
> 
> ...


I thought 4 was profit. 

Anyways, nice repair Slyder. Lots of stuff isn't that hard to fix once we get past the apprehension of taking it apart. When I'm taking something expensive apart, wether its a tool, an engine, or whatever, I take a crapload of pics, just in case. Have fun on the hill today homes, I'm taking the two older ones out this morning.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's one of three things.
> 
> 1. The reel is fucked on the inside at a section you can't see. Boot issue.
> 2. The catch teeth are broken inside the boa housing. Contact boa directly off their website and get replacement parts (it's free)
> ...


What he said. As mentioned in other threads, it is a good idea to get some spare parts and wire together with the little screwdriver tool from BOA, if they were not included with boots. That should allow you to fix 2. and 3. relatively quickly and easily.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Boys boots messed up too !!!*










So I figure my son and I both bought the same boots at the same time, I'd inspect his. I find this shit /\ what the hell kind of quality is K2, I'm starting to re-think this brand. 
I have never taken them apart, nor has my son. I never really looked at them closely and now I find that metal laces all twisted and it's not possible for him to have done this.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

yeaaa I just recently repaired my K2 Boas with some high grade super glue ha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Update: BA nailed it I called BOA and talked with Tyler. Lifetime warranty, he is shipping out a whole new BOA system for me to install. Super nice, I left him a voice mail. He called back within an hour and now I'm just waiting for the parts. 

SO far another great customer service story :thumbsup:

BOA Technology
US: 1-303-455-5126


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's honestly the first cable I've ever seen twisted. But I have seen knobs from the Darko's come not assembled in the box. 

QC on that 3rd shift must be bad. Someone go beat little Ming with a baseball bat.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> QC on that 3rd shift must be bad. Someone go beat little Ming with a baseball bat.


Troubleshooting and problemsolving in Chinese factories just another leg up on the competition......


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh wouldn't matter where the factory is this shit will happen. You're dealing with a repetitive practice over and over again for hours on end it's bound to get fucked at some point. Worked in a warehouse mounting 400 pairs of skis a day. Pretty sure some of them were not so accurate on occasion.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

"To err is to human, to forgive, divine"


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Called what on Monday then I went on the website as I didn't know the lace size so I placed that order too. 
Even with the Thanksgiving holiday in there I got my parts today :yahoo:

I must say many of you might not like the BOA system for what ever reason, but there CS is A+ :thumbsup: I have to give a shout out when I'm given excellent CS !!!!

************************

Here is what the broken piece in the BOA looked like


----------

